# Zero Calorie, all natural, healthy good for you noodles!



## cooney

I discovered yam noodles (also known as shirataki or konnyaku) 

They are 0 calories a serving and 20 calories for 4 servings. They also sell them with tofu that is 20 calories a serving. Can you imagine? Pasta you can eat on a diet? Now I just need to figure out where to buy this stuff. 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g140/_cooney_/shirataki.jpg

It's from japan and is 100% fiber and healthy and natural. Nothing weird. People have apparently been eating it for years in japanese restaurants.


----------



## jenniferannex

omg i want some! lol if you find out where to get it, please let me know! x


----------



## cooney

jenniferannex said:


> omg i want some! lol if you find out where to get it, please let me know! x

You can buy it online apparently. And they sell it at asian food specialty stores and grocery stores. (Lol I'm on the phone with my Japanese friend) 

Seriously you all should google it. Apparently this stuff is REALLY good for you too.


----------



## Boothh

how can it be 0cals for 1serving and 20cals for 4 servings.. wouldnt that make it 5cals a serving? :dohh: 

sorry lol am i missing something? xx


----------



## cooney

Unfortunately if something in the USA is under 5 calories a serving they are allowed to put 0. That's why I mentioned that there are 20 calories in 4 servings, to make sure everyone knew it wasn't actually 0. 

I found some in my specialty food store and bought it. It's tasteless and absorbs the taste of whatever you put on it or cook it in. The only problem is I had one bite and HATED it. I'm a huge texture person and the noodles are a bit springy and chewy and I almost wan to say, rubbery. :nope:

Now I have all these noodles I won't eat. I'm going to see if my mom wants them. She is on a diet too. :shrug:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i think i would have to add a sauce to them to make it have a taste couldnt eat something that has no taste to it lol.


----------



## RainbowMum

they don't sell the 0-kcal ones here in the U.K.
They have to be refigerated and are sold in liquid

these are similar and can be bought in the UK, but they have a few more calories
https://www.japancentre.com/items/1629

My friend tried them and said they're ok, you do have to rinse them really well though as they smell a bit funny.
And eat with sauce, otherwise the taste isn't that great. Good if you're making a stir fry anyway I guess as I usually blow 3 Weight Watchers Points on the rice or noodles


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

RainbowMum said:


> they don't sell the 0-kcal ones here in the U.K.
> They have to be refigerated and are sold in liquid
> 
> these are similar but have a few more calories
> https://www.japancentre.com/items/1629
> 
> My friend tried them and said they're ok, you do have to rinse them really well though as they smell a bit funny.
> And eat with sauce, otherwise the taste isn't that great. Good if you're making a stir fry anyway I guess as I usually blow 3 Weight Watchers Points on the rice or noodles

you seem to know all the healthy foods and what not for the uk lol what other healthy things are going about on the food market that i dont know of? :haha:


----------



## RainbowMum

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> you seem to know all the healthy foods and what not for the uk lol what other healthy things are going about on the food market that i dont know of? :haha:


Haha, I'm going to bump up my blog in a bit and list my favourite snacks and whatnots ;-)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yay okay thanks :D


----------



## cooney

I did put several different sots of sauces on it and tried a bite of each one. The taste is fine. It's the texture that really gets to me. It's feels like my mouth is full of rubber bands. =( I think I'm far too picky. I'm not like, spoiled picky, I will try ANYTHING at least a few times to see if I like it but texture is a big deal to me.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah dont think i would be very keen on it then tbh if it's really rubbery lol


----------

